# Florida meet



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's about time for another Florida meet? I wouldn't mind hosting but is anyone else interested in hosting? Antone? Mark?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to host a meet in North Port if anyone is interested. Trying to decide between Oct 8th or Oct 15th. Any opinions?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty dead here...I am hosting a Florida meet at my place in North Port on October 15th at noon. I will supply chili and maybe brats. PM for directions.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make it there. Things are a bit up in the air as I think I'm moving to Orlando soon.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the following available 

1.1.1 P. terribilis orange- proven- (custom sliding viv 15.5x23x1 $475
0.0.3 p. Terribilis orange $150
0.0.3 D. tinctorius azureus –looks to be 3 females- $275
1.1.1D. auratus super blue-proven- (15.5x23x18) $350
1.1.1 D. Auratus green and white-proven- $500 with custom 15x23x18
1.1 D. tinctonis new river-proven (15.5x23x18) $350
1.1.3 P. terribilis mint- tads but not offspring- $500
1.2 R. imitators banded- proven- 18x24 $400
1.2 R variabilis southern-proven 18x24 $450
1.1 o.pumilio rambala- proven- $350 with 18x24
1.2 0.pumilio cristobal (one yellow, red, orange)-proven $400 18x24
1.2 0.pumilio rio branco-proven- $450 18x24
1.1.1 o pumilio colon $350

Tanks
(2) 15x23x18 custom sliding vivs. 75 each
(2) 32x17x22 custom sliding viv. 200 each
(1) 24x23x24 custom sliding viv. 150
(1) 23x18x24 custom sliding viv 125
(1) 36x24 exo terra 150
(3) 24x24 exo terra 100 each
(5) 18x24 exo terra/zoomed 60 each
(2) mistking


----------

